# 1/4 panel extension on 65



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Ordered new 1/4 panel extension seals (old ones are incorrect and protrude above the surface). From previous threads, it looks like I'll need to lower the bumper, remove the tail panel trim. 
Also will be installing new bezels. Any suggestions on getting the seals installed properly? Or anything else in this process? Any "might as wells" ?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I just went through this on my '65 sports coupe. the seals that ames has I have a problem with. they are lengths of chanelled rubber strips that look like crap on the car, don't make the bends , and place the extentions so far back from the panel you can barely start the speed nuts on the studs. they claim "they are stock". im no expert, but ive been a gto lover since the mid '70s. ive NEVER seen a '65 gto with these gaskets. I threw them away n used a THIN line of black silicone sealer. what a nightmare I went through with these gaskets. they are just like the gaskets for the front headlight bezels, that mount fine on the car. ?????


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

+1 on the gaskets from ames, usually high quality parts from these guys but these gaskets did NOT work out at all. I ended up firing them in the trash and used some black sikaflex. i do not think anyone makes the "correct" gasket for this part


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, I bet that's what I have now that I want to replace. They are exactly the same as the headlights. I hope I get something better. Ordered off Ebay from Rubber the right way.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

If you have the originals and they're not all solidified you can wash em good with dish soap to remove the crud, then clean em up with wax and grease remover. If they're too stiff after that then you can soak em in glycerine as found in wire lubricant (the stuff that helps wire slide through conduit). Most of them are trashed and I get how much of a problem new stuff can be, but I'd avoid silicone and use automotive strip caulk instead. The silicone will bond the part to the body and be a PITA if the day comes that you need to service the area in the future. Just a tip from my days with such issues. Might be a good place for another suggestion when it comes to rubber seals like for trunks and doors. In most cases they have too much grip, too good a seal that can prevent getting good fits panel to panel. A spray lube only serves to intensify the sealing characteristics, but dusting them off with talcum powder allows it to slide into a favored position. Any excess is easy to clean up and once embedded in the rubber it gives it a shiny OEM look. Hope that's helpful info.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I have gone through the same problem last year. What I ended up doing was buying the three quarter round rubber stripping that is used to re-screen a window or patio door.

If you bring a sample of the original with you, just match it to the various sizes at Lowes or Home depot.

If you are unsure of what I'm talking about. it's the rubber strip that is pushed into the channel to keep the screen material in the frame.

Once you have the right size, it will fit into the 1/4 extensions and you won't see it at all.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

OK, dumb question, can I just lower the bumper enough to get the 1/4 panel extensions off, or do I need to remove it? Which bolts do I loosen.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

Joe'sToy said:


> I have gone through the same problem last year. What I ended up doing was buying the three quarter round rubber stripping that is used to re-screen a window or patio door.
> 
> If you bring a sample of the original with you, just match it to the various sizes at Lowes or Home depot.
> 
> ...


great idea, is it pliable enough to make the bends?


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

My concern is, if I remove the two rear bolts on the bumper brackets, will it swing down and miss the body? Or do I need to take the bumper off completely.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

rickm said:


> great idea, is it pliable enough to make the bends?


It's very pliable, just to make it easier, I put the rubber strips in some boiling water and heated them up. Pulled them out, wiped down and with a few daps of RTV Black, filled the whole back channel on the 1/4 extensions. Once the RTV dried, I trimmed the ends. Just used one continuous piece, start at one end, then finish at the other.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

65gto said:


> My concern is, if I remove the two rear bolts on the bumper brackets, will it swing down and miss the body? Or do I need to take the bumper off completely.


When i did mine, I removed the whole bumper. I left the bumper brackets attached to the bumper, loosened the frame bolts first, then took out the centre two bolts above the licence plate. Then I just pulled straight back, while sitting at the centre of the bumper, got it back so it cleared the extensions lower lip. Then I just rested the middle of the bumper on a milk crate, with a towel on the crate. I was by myself so I had to do this with two hands. Make sure to remove your centre sail panel before taking the extensions off, this would be a good time to redo the paint on the "PONTIAC". Much easier with it in your lap, than on the car.

Reverse order for putting everything back, I did the two centre bolts at the centre first, just loose. That way I could adjust the clearance along the whole bumper. Then tighten all the frame and centre bolts. I also used a lot of anti-seize, marine grade, on all the bolts.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Got it done today. Used a set of seals I got on Ebay from "rubber the right way" They worked fine, but were about 2 inches too short. Looks like they only measured to that last bend that goes down right at the inside end of the bezel. Not sure why they would just go ahead and make them longer than needed. It looks much better now.


----------

